# Poa constrictor



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

I have been noticing more and more poa in my tttf lawn! I did two apps of tenacity and then prodiamine this fall after over seeding. Breaking the poa cycle for me is a tough nut to crack. I am considering trying poa constrictor to control the poa that is up so maybee I won't loose as much of my yard this year. Last year I hit some places hard with tenacity with out much luck. Any tips or experiences using poa constrictor ? I would like some advice before I invest. Thanks!


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

When timed correctly, two apps of Prograss (brand name) will leave you 100% poa-free. It's expensive but nothing on the market right now that can compare.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

poa constrictor and prograss have the same AI. ive only seen the prograss in 2.5g jugs for around $500!! The Poa Constrictor comes in smaller quantities so a lot less up front costs if you dont need much product.

also, the prograss is 19% ethofumesate, where as the poa constrictor is 42%.


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

Yup! I like the poa constrictor price , the smaller jug will do me fine. Any advice on using it?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Here ya go

http://m.pestrong.com/site/pestrongmobile/default?orderby=position&orderway=desc&search_query=Rightline&submit_search=Go&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.pestrong.com%2Fsearch.php#2613


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

Bigdrumnc said:


> Yup! I like the poa constrictor price , the smaller jug will do me fine. Any advice on using it?


i spot sprayed a 2'x2' area last year and took a while to see some results (2-3 weeks) but it worked great


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

I think it works best as a pre instead of a post.


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

In europe we can only get this:
Does anyone know, is this safe to use on prg/kbg grass?
There is ethofumesate but it's mixed with other active ingredients.

I can't get mesotrione to try suppressing poa a with 10 split applications.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I don't recognize any of the other ones listed. I know you can get mesotrione in EU via the agriculture labeling.


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

This only treats poa annua right?


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Bigdrumnc said:


> Yup! I like the poa constrictor price , the smaller jug will do me fine. Any advice on using it?


Where did you find it in a smaller size?


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

The the cheaper one in the link posted


----------



## ArtOfWar626 (Oct 31, 2019)

Does Poa Constrictor require surfactant?


----------



## troksd (Jul 27, 2018)

No. It is taken up via roots. Important that the plant must be actively growing or conditions should be favorable to growth.



ArtOfWar626 said:


> Does Poa Constrictor require surfactant?


----------



## troksd (Jul 27, 2018)

It is a general purpose PreM and PostM. As a PreM it works on some broadleaf weeds, and some grasses like crab grass, fox tail... Suppresses Bermuda (I have killed Bermuda by tank mixing with Tenacity and Fusilade II).....



MassHole said:


> This only treats poa annua right?


----------



## troksd (Jul 27, 2018)

CarolinaCuttin said:


> When timed correctly, two apps of Prograss (brand name) will leave you 100% poa-free. It's expensive but nothing on the market right now that can compare.


Agree. I usually mix with Carfentrazone and or Tenacity to increase efficacy.


----------



## ArtOfWar626 (Oct 31, 2019)

troksd said:


> No. It is taken up via roots. Important that the plant must be actively growing or conditions should be favorable to growth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info.


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

CenlaLowell said:


> Here ya go
> 
> http://m.pestrong.com/site/pestrongmobile/default?orderby=position&orderway=desc&search_query=Rightline&submit_search=Go&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.pestrong.com%2Fsearch.php#2613


Is this comparable to pro grass?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Bigdrumnc said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > Here ya go
> ...


Yes same A.I.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Bigdrumnc said:


> I have been noticing more and more poa in my tttf lawn! I did two apps of tenacity and then prodiamine this fall after over seeding. Breaking the poa cycle for me is a tough nut to crack. I am considering trying poa constrictor to control the poa that is up so maybee I won't loose as much of my yard this year. Last year I hit some places hard with tenacity with out much luck. Any tips or experiences using poa constrictor ? I would like some advice before I invest. Thanks!


How was your experience with Poa Constrictor? Any follow up pictures? I'm a little on edge about using it, just looking for reassurance. I've got a Poa Annua problem that I want to tackle this fall and next spring.
I'm overseeding in a couple weeks with tttf.


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

I just ended up regulating the snot out of it with aneuw. I am applying tennacity the 20 of this month, then over seeding 30 days later and applying tennacity again. I am going to go a little early on the dimension like a few others have tried on here. As for the aneuw not really sure if you would not get the same reaction with tnex? I have never tried it. The regulation level of tttf is toxic to poa.


----------

